# 3X MECA CA STATE FINALS SAN LUIS OBISPO, CA 9/26 & 9/27



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

*SHOW DETAILS:*

$75/$60 Non-Member/Member entry fees

*SQ Judges:*

James K. Kaliloa "Kimo"
Jason Evans "Alpine"
Brian Mitchell

*Saturday Schedule (SQ Only)*

9:00-4:00 Registrations
9:00-12:00 Stock - Street 
12:00-3:00 Mod Street - Modified
3:00-6:00 Extreme - Master - SQ2 
6:00-8:00 Install and RTA

*Sunday Schedule (SPL Only)*

9:00-10:00 SPL Registration Clinic
9:00-12:00 SPL Runs
12:00-3:00 SQ & SPL, Awards & Score Sheets 

Competitors only need to be present for their allotted judging times and award ceremony. Enjoy the beach and the surrounding areas. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

i'll be there! beach is good, sq is good, friends is good, should be a nice weekend.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

May be able to make the trip. Good thing i cant compete, dont want to embarrass other competitors


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking forward to good friends, good SQ and a little bit of SPL 

I'm in!

Thanks Kimo, Jason and Brian for signing up to do a tough job!


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

I have never been to a MECA event... 
I may have to try and get up there...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

nextproject said:


> I have never been to a MECA event...
> I may have to try and get up there...



you could bring me my new subs *winks* it'd be nice if you made it out, I think you'd be the only horn car there and people would enjoy listening I'm sure.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

If i head out that way i will DEFINITELY bring your subs...
Its a little torn apart and ugly but I have no problem with anyone checking it out.. I really want to hear a good tweeter car... I have only heard my so so car and stock stereos for years.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a horn car but, won't be brining it out. Hopefully, Richard or Linda put together another event I can make it too.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Kimo, when's judging for MODEX?

Yes, we plan on having a few events next season.

nextproject, I responded to your PM.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

Sooooo.... Dumb question...
I have never been to a MECA event..
Do spectators pay the 70 as well?... 
Is this a big crowded event where I will be parking out in a lot so far away its not convenient to show people my car?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

spectators do not pay to enter/watch this event, and there is tons of parking at this location, you should be just fine.

on a side note, is there anyone coming back to the bay area sunday night I could barter a ride with? greyhound schedules are not promising..


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

papasin said:


> Kimo, when's judging for MODEX?
> 
> Yes, we plan on having a few events next season.
> 
> nextproject, I responded to your PM.


trying to edit my initial post but, can't. 

ModEx will be part of the last section 3-6


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

will we be using meca 1 or 2? or a mix of both, I know some judges are more comfortable with one than the other and they are very different cds.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Plan is to use the new disk.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Plan is to use the new disk.



thank goodness! I really think its a better disc for finding everything out about a soundsystem.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> trying to edit my initial post but, can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ModEx will be part of the last section 3-6



Gotcha. Probably can ask a mod to edit the original post.

Anyway, thanks! (Still think DIYMA needs the thanks button back)


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

All kinds of stuff!!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> All kinds of stuff!!!


Why thank yuu 

Smarty pants:laugh:


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Why No Results ???

wtf ?

POST THEM.............. Please.........


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

it was less than half what last year was, the shop that hosted was cool as always, the tritip on dutch crunch garlic bread was awesome, I drank too much, and taking apart an install in the hot sun sucks.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Well...it's Wednesday and still no info on the event or results?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Lycancatt said:


> it was less than half what last year was, the shop that hosted was cool as always, the tritip on dutch crunch garlic bread was awesome, I drank too much, and taking apart an install in the hot sun sucks.


Haha! It sucked for sure!  I think I lost at least a quart myself. It would have sucked a lot less if our efforts had paid off...

Thanks for all the help Mike  We're checking gear this weekend.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

palldat said:


> What happened?


Meh... I was there and still trying to figure out what happened... 

Nothing much good happened for me in SQ, I had an equipment issue... Damned if Murphy doesn't rear his head every year at finals...

In spite of my preamp issues, I managed to take two firsts... Both SPL though, burp and PNP, which isn't what I wanted, but hey, I'm pretty f$&king loud for an SQ car, and it's confirmed.... 

Someday.... Ill try to do more...


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Results have been posted on Meca's website.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> Results have been posted on Meca's website.


Where? I didn't see anything? MECA > SQL > SQL State Champs


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

palldat said:


> Where? I didn't see anything? MECA > SQL > SQL State Champs


If you look at the competition schedule, sort for CA and scroll down to State Finals there is a results tab.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> If you look at the competition schedule, sort for CA and scroll down to State Finals there is a results tab.


Go to the link I have and show me where competition is?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

The site is sort of weird now hope this link works



From the link click on the new MECA events and search
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Events/MECAEventsSchedule.aspx


----------

